# fix cracked radiator or buy new?



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

97 altima 2.4L

Saw coolant on driveway. Opened hood and saw green coolant along the top of the radiator (look on your own car and you will see what I'm talking about, its the the plastic top part of the radiator). Ran engine until it reached normal operating temp. Inspected radiator and saw where the leak was coming from. The crack is about 2 inches long and about an 1 1/2 inch under the small neck where the radiator cap is. If i put my hand on the the radiator cap and put push down, it stops leaking cuz the small crack is closed. That got me thinkin that maybe I could seal it up. My question is, Is there a way to repair this without having to purchase a new radiator? Like maybe some kind of high-temp epoxy or something like that? I'm not sure if I want to go this route, though, cuz maybe the opoxy or whatever wont hold and it'll just blow right thru it, I dunno.... I'd really appreciate you guys' comments and responses. 
If you guys dont think that sealing it up would be a good idea and I should buy a new one, then you guys reccomend me some places to get a good deal on a quality radiator replacement. I dont want a alum raditor I want a regular one, oem if possible, but generic would be ok too as long is it a good quality.

sorry for the long post
thanks you guys.

erik


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

sealing up radiators isn't a good idea. Anything you use to seal it up could possilbe get into the cooling system and cause issues. Replacing the radiator is the best idea. Not to mention its pretty hard to seal one. Normally the best way is to have it welded shut but that could be expensive. Good luck with it though (sorry for being random, its 5am and i've slept 3 hours)


Darktide


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

thanks for your response darktide.

i bought a new one ebay for 70 bucks. should be in late this week or early next week. for now Im driving my moms old ford windstar to work and stuff.. eewww...lol.... i cant wait to get my alty back on the road.:fluffy:


----------

